# It started as a small crack. syringe and glue idea!



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

HEY!!! doesn't ever happen to you..that you are alomost done with a project and you see a little crack on the wood. You think, you wont even see that thing!! BUT NO!!!!! The worse part is that that crack is growing more and more each day. I tried something today..i hope it works

I injected glue on the crack with a syringe......mmmmm...yes it can be done...but does it work???..ill tell you how that project ends up! 

All that you do is get a small syrengue put a little glue on it. Once you done that open the crack on the board and put the needle the farthest you can. The inject glue untill you see glue comming out of other parts of the crack. And there you go.....:thumbsup:

heres some pics of what i did.. 

PLS TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!!! WILL THE CRACK STOP GROWING????


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

How dry is the wood?
How long has it been in your shop?
Where was it before?


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

Well the wood has been in my shop for over a month and half...


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I do it all the time except I use CA glue. It comes in all viscosities. With small cracks like that, I inject the thinnest one in the crack, Then press with your finger, some fine saw dust of the same wood and re-squirt more CA glue. If you are the impatient type ( like me) just squirt some activator on the glue and it dries instantly. Just sand and that's it.


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

ohh COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

You can also get adhesives that swell as they cure. A common one is called the Chair Doctor. It's used to glue chair rungs. I wouldn't rely on any adhesive to stop your cracking issue long term though. I would bet it will show up again.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

The crack will likely stop growing once the wood has stabilized to the conditons it is in. If it hasn't completed stabilizing yet the crack may continue to grow. When the wood is stable injecting glue into the crack should allow you to fill the void. You can also try taking some fine sandings from your wood and and stuffing it into the crack as you add the glue. Only works with wider cracks.

Gerry


----------



## Back to the Wood (Dec 19, 2009)

I have also read that if the crack goes trhough, you can use a vacuum underneath to suck the glue into the crack. It sounded logical to me, but I haven't tried it yet.
Bob


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Another little added thing I do when glueing a crack is use an air blower with a pointy tip to push it down in and around as much as possible. As much as you can do to get glue everywhere in that crack has to done the first time.


----------

